# Small, Solitary Fish?



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

SWF Endler? :smile:


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

The smallest solitary fish I have in my aquarium is the bumblebee goby. It's about the size of a harlequin rasbora - so not micro by any standard.

Naturally, I would think, there are probably very few freshwater micro fish that are solitary. Most small fish must rely on greater numbers to survive in the wild so I wouldn't think there are that many. In saltwater...well the ocean is one weird place. I won't even try to assume we know to enough to make a blanket statement like that.

Nonetheless, I'm interested in the question - I'll be looking forward to some fish being named.


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

What about a Scarlet Badis (Dario dario)? They get to less than an inch. I know you can keep them in just trios, so a solitary male might do alright.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

+1 for bumblebee gobys. They don't get over an inch and theyre sooo cute!


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

Sparkling gourami


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Dario dario


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

+1 for dario dario, thought htey CAN be kept in groups they don't need to be.


Also, true honey gourami.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

I have two badis badis (I believe thats a variation of the dario dario - mine are blue rather than scarlet). Both of my badis badis are larger than both of my bumblebee gobys and the gobys are full grown.

Both fish are awesome to have and watch. The badis badis are really ballsy fish though - they won't swim away when you anything taps the tank. They are very inquisitive. They're like mini blue rams but more active. Great option for solitary fish that look beautiful. 

The bumblebee gobys are awesome too..i love it when they latch themselves on the glass as if they're ottos. They are also fun to feed and their shape, size and color variation add a nice "oohhh whats that" effect to the tank. They have that sort of pre-historic look to their face. In fact their faces remind me of the megamouth shark!


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

They look like frowning old men  in fish form.


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

I thought bumblebee goies were brackish?


----------



## vespers_ (May 6, 2011)

WallaceGrover said:


> I thought bumblebee goies were brackish?


they are technically, but one species can survive better in FW than the other. they really should be kept in brackish to really do well though. same with archer fish.


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

vespers_ said:


> they are technically, but one species can survive better in FW than the other. they really should be kept in brackish to really do well though. same with archer fish.


Old myth. They do fine in freshwater regardless of species.

Though, they're certainly more fun to keep in groups as opposed to keeping one by itself.


----------



## zoea (May 6, 2011)

Mine are the brackish kind and they are doing great. There is a species I've read that has an extra stripe or something and those are better for freshwater. I haven't had problems with mine.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

hara jerdoni

hiding artist


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Myth or not, I have the one that is more FW friendly. They aren't stressed and look like they're doing very well. The home I provide is at least better than the tank they came from in the LFS...

I have two and they are rarely seen together - very solitary in my tank. Even the fish that are normally found in large numbers of which I only have a pair still stick together. Not so with the gobys.


----------



## gmt980 (Jul 7, 2011)

Dwarf puffer ftw


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

astrosag said:


> Myth or not, I have the one that is more FW friendly. They aren't stressed and look like they're doing very well. The home I provide is at least better than the tank they came from in the LFS...


There isn't one that is more "FW friendly", because they're all "FW friendly". And yeah, they don't get it very well from most stores I've seen.



> I have two and they are rarely seen together - very solitary in my tank. Even the fish that are normally found in large numbers of which I only have a pair still stick together. Not so with the gobys.


Other than aggregatus, they are loners. But I just find them more fun to keep in groups to watch them bark at one another.


----------



## crazydog64 (Jul 25, 2011)

I would say a puffer also. I've never had one but if I was looking for a solitary fish that would be it.


----------



## Leah (Jun 28, 2011)

What is the smallest tank that these different fish would be healyth/happy in?

Thanks,
Leah


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

A single male Killifish might be a good option. Tons of gorgeous species to choose from.

2.5gal is the smallest aquarium recommended for tropical fish, primarily because they need a heater and that is the smallest volume of water that can be kept at a stable temperature with a conventional hobby-grade nano heater.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

And although Lauralee is probably right, I wouldn't put anything but shrimp and micro species of fish in a 2.5G.

Even though they could _fit_, I don't think its appropriate. People have this idea that the smaller the fish, the less room it needs. Generally speaking, that's true...but there's a bottom limit to that. Regardless of size, aside from perhaps a few species, a 2.5G's footprint is just too small. It's the equivalent of your entire world being the size of your living room lol.

I would _*not* _put a dwarf puffer in a small tank like that. One, its bio-load is higher than a fish typical its size (if you do not put a filter on your nano - a lot of people don't) and two, they absolutely love to explore tanks and hide in moss trees (and probably other kinds of plants as well lol). It'd be a sad sight to see a DP in a 2.5G tank.

If you're going for a 2.5G, I would say stick to shrimp and/or micro fish.

Also for those mentioning DP, if its a species only tank, then its appropriate. If you're looking for a solitary fish to add to an established community tank (to get some variety in fish), then a DP is not your best option. In that case, badis badis or killifish (although they are also know to munch on tankmates) are better suited.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

black morpho tetra


----------



## deleted_user_12 (Aug 21, 2011)

a paradise fish would be good only two inches


----------



## Penny (Sep 16, 2011)

Betta!


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

Jadelin said:


> What about a Scarlet Badis (Dario dario)? They get to less than an inch. I know you can keep them in just trios, so a solitary male might do alright.


+2. I had 8 in my 58 (I figured there was enough territory & hiding spaces for that many in a big tank) before I found out just how much they like to be alone. The dominant male basically killed off the others. :eek5:

Tommy


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Female bettas are one of my favorite nano fish. Tons of color and attitude.


----------



## WallaceGrover (Jan 15, 2011)

It's a 1.5-2g bowl (not percisely sure but definitely in between there) with no shrimp. I was thinking of one badis but I do understand the space is not a lot...


----------

